# LanLan 2x2 "Mod"



## camcuber (Jan 4, 2010)

I have recently gotten my shipment of LanLan 2x2's in for my store and I opened one up for myself so that I could film a video showing how it turns and cuts corners, etc. After playing with the LanLan Black I decided to take it apart. I noticed that when I applied eastsheen 2x2 pieces on the LanLan body the new cube felt loose and moved very well but wasn't the feel for me. I then disassembled the cube again and realized that if this cube looks just like an eastsheen and already has holes drilled to enable it to have screws and springs I may be able to install better quality springs/screws than the already provided cube4you hardware (same spring found in the cube4you cube). I put some type (a) screws in but they were too long so I decided to put just the spring and small washer in and after breaking the cube in some more and loosening the core I now have an amazing 2x2. Has anyone else tried this? If so, then how did it turn out?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 4, 2010)

i doubt that the real camcuber is illiterate


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 4, 2010)

camcuber said:


> I have recently gotten my shipment of LanLan 2x2's in for my store and I opened one up for myself so that I could film a video showing how it turns and cuts corners, etc. After playing with the LanLan Black I decided to take it apart. I noticed that when I applied eastsheen 2x2 pieces on the LanLan body the new cube felt loose and moved very well but wasn't the feel for me. *I then disassembled the cube again and realized that if this cube looks just like an eastsheen and already has holes drilled to enable it to have screws and springs I may be able to install better quality springs/screws than the already provided cube4you hardware (same spring found in the cube4you cube). I put some type (a) screws in but they were too long so I decided to put just the spring and small washer in and after breaking the cube in some more and loosening the core I now have an amazing 2x2. *Has anyone else tried this? If so, then how did it turn out?



Talk about run-on sentences...

I thought the LL 2x2's were supposed to be amazing to begin with.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently gotten my shipment of LanLan 2x2's in for my store and I opened one up for myself so that I could film a video showing how it turns and cuts corners, etc. After playing with the LanLan Black I decided to take it apart. I noticed that when I applied eastsheen 2x2 pieces on the LanLan body the new cube felt loose and moved very well but wasn't the feel for me. *I then disassembled the cube again and realized that if this cube looks just like an eastsheen and already has holes drilled to enable it to have screws and springs I may be able to install better quality springs/screws than the already provided cube4you hardware (same spring found in the cube4you cube). I put some type (a) screws in but they were too long so I decided to put just the spring and small washer in and after breaking the cube in some more and loosening the core I now have an amazing 2x2. *Has anyone else tried this? If so, then how did it turn out?
> ...



Lol it's really not as bad as you're making it out to be. A comma or two maybe though.


----------



## camcuber (Jan 4, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently gotten my shipment of LanLan 2x2's in for my store and I opened one up for myself so that I could film a video showing how it turns and cuts corners, etc. After playing with the LanLan Black I decided to take it apart. I noticed that when I applied eastsheen 2x2 pieces on the LanLan body the new cube felt loose and moved very well but wasn't the feel for me. *I then disassembled the cube again and realized that if this cube looks just like an eastsheen and already has holes drilled to enable it to have screws and springs I may be able to install better quality springs/screws than the already provided cube4you hardware (same spring found in the cube4you cube). I put some type (a) screws in but they were too long so I decided to put just the spring and small washer in and after breaking the cube in some more and loosening the core I now have an amazing 2x2. *Has anyone else tried this? If so, then how did it turn out?
> ...


Haha, that really was and they're not bad but I just wanted to try to make it better.


----------



## camcuber (Jan 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i doubt that the real camcuber is illiterate


He's not usually.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 4, 2010)

camcuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt that the real camcuber is illiterate
> ...



"usually" being the key word here.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless you've got extra LanLans you probably shouldn't try it. It's just amazing as it is..I wouldn't risk breaking anything. But since they're so cheap you could get extras and try modding..


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Unless you've got extra LanLans you probably shouldn't try it. It's just amazing as it is..I wouldn't risk breaking anything. But since they're so cheap you could get extras and try modding..



I agree. The LanLan 2x2 is great as it comes. I only tighten the screws a little bit because of a few intenal pops while solving. Now i have a great 2x2!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never had internal pops in my LanLan, except once when my friend was playing with it =.=

I've done like...1000 solves on it at least?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe i`m too aggressive for turning or maybe my cube comes a bit too loose. Initially i have an internal pop each 25 solves or so. Now, after tighten the srews two times, the cube is still fast, cut corners very good and it`s much more stable.


----------

